
How giving up mobile phones saved Nokia - Anchor
http://www.demoshelsinki.fi/en/2016/06/29/how-giving-up-mobile-phones-saved-nokia-and-why-its-ready-to-take-over-the-world-again/
======
nabaraz
| Ikea sells self-powered stickers for 50 cents that can be tagged on any “old
school” device to connect online.

What is a self-powered sticker? Does anyone know?

